# What kind of HD TV do yall have?



## Cage (May 21, 2007)

and how do you rate them, 1-10? Personally, I have a 42 inch Sanyo Plasma HD that i bought in Jan. 07, paid $1050 for, and absolutely love it. I currently have Time Warner Cable and their HD lineup really sucks. I am a sales trainer for a multi satellite provider and am really undecided as to what service provider i want. Dish has the most HD right now, but DTV is talking big s*#t about 70 plus channels in a few months. What is your experience?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have an Optoma HD7100 front projector with a 98" screen.  As for what to do in your situation, the first rule is don't count on promises of future services. The second rule is (as Herman would say) "same as the first." Go with what ever service has the most of what you want when you are signing up for the service.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Panasonic projector AX100

Gotta love a 119" image!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Samsung direct view CRT since 2004. Only this year would I say the new models of HD TV are giving better pictures.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

Westinghouse LTV-37w2

I would give it a 6 out of 10. Picture not too bad, but have found some quirky issues that, would I have known about them earlier, would have encouraged me to spend a few extra dollars to get a different set.
Still great HD pic, though, via D* and OTA.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Panasonic AX100 with 106" image - Love it! Incredible picture.
37" Vizio LCD - Our bedroom TV, also great
32" (4:3) Sony XBR, 7 years old. Definitely a quality TV with a sharp picture, but by today's standards I'm itching to replace it. It's what we use for most of the SD stuff we still watch, but the 16:9 HD window only equates to about a 29" screen, not nearly big enough for the room. I'm going to put the 37" Vizio in its place since it just fits in its spot in the entertainment center (a nice piece of furniture) after we get around to buying something bigger for the bedroom.
26" Samsung LCD - mounted over the bar. Looks great, ideal for its location.
32" Vizio LCD - just bought last week for our exercise room, haven't gotten around to mounting it yet.

I'm really happy with DirecTV. There's really no other choice for me since I want NFL Sunday Ticket. It just depends on your viewing habits - is it just more channels you want? Are you going to watch stuff on the additional channels?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a 3 year old Toshiba 51H93. I bought it at Frys Electrons on a 2 day special for $1200.



> 51" Diagonal TheaterWide® Integrated HDTV Projection TV with 8VSB/QAM Tuner for receiving terrestrial and digital cable-in-the-clear signals.


Here's a link to the specs.

The picture still looks great. 7 or 8 out of 10?


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Sony KDS-R60XBR1. Wonderful TV, great picture. (See the link in my sig for details.)

My Rating: 9 out of 10


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

in my sig 8/9 out of 10


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Sony KLD 40V2500 1080P LCD. I'll give it a 9/10, best picture I've seen but I'm glad I have my Kenwood and Bose for sound.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Family room TV in my sig. great set, but wish it had dual HDMI inputs. Bedroom TV is 26 inch Ilo HDTV monitor. A bit too small for my liking, but bought it before I moved here. Den TV is a Sony 32 inch CRT HDTV monitor around 5 years old. Still a great set, but heavy as can be (150 pounds).


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

In the family room, I have a Mitsubishi 57732 1080P DLP. Great pic... Bested only by plasmas. (I have a Toshiba A20 HD-DVD attached, too.)

In the master, I have a Westinghouse LTV-32w6 (720 LCD). It's currently attached to a 625 until I buy a 211 off E-bay.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Panny 42" Plasma - $1,299 on sale at Circuit City in December. Very good picture and sound. Sometimes watching SD programming can be a little iffy, but not sure if its the TV or the provider.


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

In my sig. 9/10.

Also purchased a 50" Vizio Plasma for mom and a 32" Vizio LCD for the sister.

They both love them.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

Cage said:


> and how do you rate them, 1-10? Personally, I have a 42 inch Sanyo Plasma HD that i bought in Jan. 07, paid $1050 for, and absolutely love it. I currently have Time Warner Cable and their HD lineup really sucks. I am a sales trainer for a multi satellite provider and am really undecided as to what service provider i want. Dish has the most HD right now, but DTV is talking big s*#t about 70 plus channels in a few months. What is your experience?


See SIG


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

55" Sony Grand Wega RP LCD HDTV in the living room, 42" Sony Grand Wega RP LCD HDTV in my bedroom. Both have Sony Upconversion DVD Players and SA 8300HD DVRs from TW connected to them. Very happy with all of my hardware.


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

50" Panasonic 60U Plasma. Love it


----------



## Panasonic37 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have the Panasonic TH-37PX50U , I love my TV. I give it a 9 out of 10. I use Direct TV because a certain cable provider customer service isn't worth a #@%*!.  I keep reading post about DTV hd lite but everytime people come over they talk about how good the picture looks in HD.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Toshiba rear projection CRT 52"

Building this one just for fun

http://www.inventgeek.com/Projects/HomeTheater/overview.aspx


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Mitsu 52631. Awesome HD picture. Works great after getting the thermistor issue fixed. The SD picture is average, but who watches SD anymore....


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

50" Panasonic TH-50PX60U plasma.

I love this set!


----------



## OTOWNDAWG (Jan 29, 2005)

Cage said:


> and how do you rate them, 1-10? Personally, I have a 42 inch Sanyo Plasma HD that i bought in Jan. 07, paid $1050 for, and absolutely love it. I currently have Time Warner Cable and their HD lineup really sucks. I am a sales trainer for a multi satellite provider and am really undecided as to what service provider i want. Dish has the most HD right now, but DTV is talking big s*#t about 70 plus channels in a few months. What is your experience?


I have a 50 inch Pioneer Plasma Hd that i purchase in Nov 06 for the family room and a 43 inch Pioneer Plasma Hd for the bed room. I can say im very happy with both and im connected to DTV.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Panasonic TH-65PX600U (1080P)
NEC PX-61XM2PA/S (This set is so old it does not have HDMI inputs, February 
2004, but still has a great picture with component inputs)
Sony KLV-S23A10
Panasonic TC-22LH1

I have Verizon Fios hooked up to the Panasonic 65 via HDMI. I have component
digital cable also to the same set with component, because the cable box does not have HDMI. 

On the NEC 61, I have Verizon Fios and digital cable hooked up via component.
Watching HD baseball on the NEC 61 wih Fios channels Comcast Sportsnet
Philadelphia, YES or SNY there is a much sharper and more vibrant picture than
MLB HD on digital cable. MLB HD looks like HD lite with faded colors.

However, watching HD baseball on the Panasonic 65, there is very little difference
in picture quality between Fios HD channels CSN, YES and SNY and digital cable
MLB HD (which is hooked up via component). There still is a difference in PQ,
with Fios being a little better, but digital cable no longer looks like HD lite on
the Panasonic 65. So the only thing that I can figure is the 1080P set somehow
improves the picture. Also the Fios HD channels on the 65 set have better PQ than the 61 set.

I like all my sets. The 1080P set has the best picture even though the broadcast
is not in 1080P. Also, there is a distinct improvement in HD quality when watching
HD on a larger TV, 61 or 65 vs 22 or 23 in my house.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

a sony bravia 42 inch and i cant wait until football season


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Panasonic TH-42PX50U, paid around $2,800 two years ago, worth every penny spent. Since then, the number of boxes & wires in my small media center doubles every 6 months.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Pioneer 503CMX Plasma... 50"
Purchased in August of 2003


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

42" LG 42PX4D Plasma

QAM tuner. Multiple PIP/POP options. 2 HDMI inputs. OPTICAL INPUT and OUTPUT! 2 sets of Component inputs. 2 S-Video inputs. PC-Card Slot. Digital-media card slot.

Builtin in photo player and MP3 player off digital media cards.

Great ratio modes, sound modes, picture settings. Very decent guide for OTA/QAM channels.

Love it.

Here it is in my living room with all my toys.


----------



## bobsloop (Nov 22, 2006)

Sony 60A2000 SXRD. Nice.


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Panasonic TH-50PX77U 50" Plasma Just got it a month ago. Great picture. Love the non-glare screen. I replaced a Sony KDS-50A10, 50" rear projection. It had a very good picture, but the new one has much better detail.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Family room is a Samsung 4696 46" LCD 1080p panel. Game room is a Sony 46KDFE2000 46" LCD 720p rear projection. Bedroom is a Dell 32" LCD 720p panel.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

I have a Mits 65732. I got it from Tweeter on an internet special for $2200. It has a beautiful picture, the only drawback so far is the somewhat loud fan. Of course, if you turn up the volume enough, you can't hear it!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

See Sig


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Sony VPL-VW50 "Pearl" 1080p SXRD projector shooting on to a 133" DaLite Hi-Power screen. 11 out of 10. 










More pics here.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Impressive, wish I had the luxury of having that much room in my house.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

davring said:


> Impressive, wish I had the luxury of having that much room in my house.


If that was to me, thanks. It was a long time in coming. It wasn't til we moved out East that we had a house with a basement, and then it was 5 years after we bought it that we started in on finishing it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

scaesare said:


> If that was to me, thanks. It was a long time in coming. It wasn't til we moved out East that we had a house with a basement, and then it was 5 years after we bought it that we started in on finishing it.


That's the problem with living in Florida (well, living 3 blocks from the ocean anyway). There are no basements in my neighborhood at all. I would like to do something similar to what you did, but I would have to add a second floor to the house. :lol:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Richard King said:


> That's the problem with living in Florida (well, living 3 blocks from the ocean anyway). There are no basements in my neighborhood at all. I would like to do something similar to what you did, but I would have to add a second floor to the house. :lol:


Basements in Florida=Swimming Pool. I havn't been in or even seen a basement in over, well, I can't remember!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

scaesare said:


> If that was to me, thanks. It was a long time in coming. It wasn't til we moved out East that we had a house with a basement, and then it was 5 years after we bought it that we started in on finishing it.


I took the time to view all your pix. Truly a huge job, well executed. :gott: :goodjob: 
Makes my HT installation look cheap and cheesy.  :crying:


----------



## Virginian (Jun 14, 2006)

Wow, what a great project! Could not go to sleep till going through your impressive slide show.

How long it took to finish this masterpiece?


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Tvs are in my sig...

Just put a Panasonic 50 inch 1080p Plasma TH-50PZ700U in my living room last night... Best picture I've seen in awhile... Glad I got it over a 1080p LCD.

Still love my Toshiba RPTVs though... They've been solid for the past 2 years.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow.. thanks guys. I'm suprised it didn't actually PUT you to sleep.  

All in all the project was about 9 months. I actually had an initial "false start" about 2 years earlier... but I really started in earnest late December of 05, and largely completed it in about September. I still have some small work to do here and there to satisfy me, and the inspectors.

I hired out framing and sheetrock. And carpet. I did the rest myself. We are plretty please with how it turned out. We wanted a shared "bonus space" that also performs well as a media space. Along with the other rooms, etc... it was quite a project.

The Pearl is a great projector, and some of Dish's better HD content on the 622 is awesmoe looking. Not as good as HD DVD can be, however....


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Samsung HLS-5687W 1080P 
56" DLP
I'm happy with it, no problems, HD picture is great!


----------



## BobbyK (May 26, 2007)

Two Panny 42" Plasmas 50u& a60u
32" West. lcd
Pio 5070 plasma
If I bring one more plasma home my wife said I would be a single man.


----------



## K1A (May 16, 2007)

i have a 43" Sony Projection tv (kp43ht20) that i got in 2002, still works  

how long are projection tvs supposed to last??


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

How about my 5 year old 47" Panny RPTV. It only gets 4/10 because every couple of months I have to fix the convergence. Ten hours parked in front of a crosshatch isn't what I'd prefer to be doing.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Sony KDFE50A10 50" Sony LCD since 8/05. First HD was a 32" XBR way back then a 40" XBR; 700 I think it was.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Samsung HLS-6187W 1080P DLP
9/10 (wish it had PiP/PoP features and direct Input tuning)

Replaced
Hitachi 57S700 RPTV
10/10 as a TV. 5/10 as a feature in the Family room and its ability to be viewed in the middle of the day.

Replaced
Panasonic 47" RPTV
7/10 as a TV. 9/10 after ISF calibration. 9/10 for not having a glare screen. 0/10 for being toddler friendly 

Chris


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I also have a Sammy 61" DLP that I bought as a Christmas present to myself to replace on older Sammy DLP. In the bedroom, 50" Sammy plasma. We had a Sony 21", but my wife wanted something bigger.

John


----------



## trgonz (Sep 26, 2006)

love my 65732....


----------



## LR308er (Jun 28, 2007)

Sony KDL-46S2010
46" LCD


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Pioneer Elite 50" 1140HD 10/10


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Mitsubishi 65" RPTV
Sony 19" LCD
Olivea 32" LCD
LG 37" LCD


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Mitsubishi 65" RPTV


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

braven said:


> Mitsubishi 65" RPTV


2-Mitsubishi 65" RPTV
1-Mitsubishi 55" RPTV
1-Philips 32" Plasma
1-Sony 34" Tube

I will be replacing one of the 65" Mitsubishi in the next couple of weeks with a 61" Samsung DLP.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

See signature for TVs. I would rate them 9 out of 10 only because something better will come out eventually. That being said, they are both great TVs. It took me a long time to convince my better half that we "needed" to go HD, and now she understands why.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Does my Insignia 20" widescreen LCD with DVD player count? It's HDTV-ready but no HD tuner.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a HP PL4260 42" Plasma 720P that I purchased a year ago for 1,300. I think you can get this TV for about 1K today. I am very pleased with the quality of picture. Only drawback is the lack of settings for picture position on the set. Luckily, not much of an overscan issue with my receiving equipment. 

A few months ago, I purchased a 15" Sylvania LC155SL8P LCD HDTV/EDTV. It is a 4x3 television with an ATSC tuner. This was for a guest room and also for football season as a second TV to move around. Picture is decent for the size and does a great job of SDTV. I have a D12 receiver connected today. This was about $250 dollars. 

pf


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a 51" Vizio Plasma and I rate it at a 9. I got it for around $1800. I have it with Directv and it has a great picture.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have 2

Mitsubishi WD-73831 73" HDTV - 1080p DLP in the basement family room - on a scale of 1 to 10, I would rate it an 8. 

Sony KDF70XBR950 70" HDTV - 1080i in the 1st floor living room - on a scale of 1 to 10, I would give the Sony a 9.5


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

keep amonte said:


> Pioneer Elite 50" 1140HD 10/10


Where is your center channel speaker?? I would love a cabinet like yours but my fairly large Klipsch center placement is a problem.

Your setup is very attractive.

Thanks

edit: Never mind I just figured it out. Is that a custom cabinet you had made??


----------



## Rickylane (Jan 25, 2007)

JVC 40" LT-40X776 LCD in Living Room 9/10
Sony 32"XBR LCD in Den 9/10
Magnavox 15" LCD in kitchen 8/10
Sony 32"Wega tube in bedroom 10/10 for SD Viewing


----------



## astrohip (Mar 4, 2007)

1 - Sony 40XBR2
1 - Sony 40XBR3

fed by a TiVo Series 3 HD DVR


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

I have the best HDTV of all here.

Panasonic 42px60u


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Panasonic PT40LC12 projection LCD. Paid $2995 a little over 4 years ago, replaced bulb about 2 1/2 years ago. Works great but appears to have dust on the mirror, anyone know how to clean it?


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

5678YN said:


> Where is your center channel speaker?? I would love a cabinet like yours but my fairly large Klipsch center placement is a problem.
> 
> Your setup is very attractive.
> 
> ...


No custom. It is the center cabinet from a Hooker wall unit. It is kind of an interim piece that I have grown fond of. Very well made at about $500.00 at local furniture store delivered.


----------



## JetsCuseFan (Jul 1, 2007)

Pioneer 50" PDP-5080. Part of the new Kuro (black) project. Black levels are unbelievable on this set. This TV rocks. Being biased and all, I rate it a 10/10!


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

For HD we went with a Sony 60XBR2. We bought back in February from Tweeter. It was on sale for $3500, the next week I called them and they matched Amazon's price of $2999, can't beat that. It is my first HD TV and I love it. I will give it a 9/10, only because I am not happy that it does not display my computer on the full 60 inch screen.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Samsung HL-S5688W DLP
9/10 not a perfect 10 only because it can't display 2 digital signals in PIP also can't turn off/on internal mute on the fly if switching from TV speakers for OTA to A/V receiver speakers for DVD/DIRECTV


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Heavy.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

73" Mitsubishi has been on sale for $2499 at Frys twice now. Normally $4999.

Wow. 10.0.

- Craig


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

actual types see below, the Syntax was more for a computer monitor at the time but the HD picture is very good and would give it a 7 but the SD is a 2 at best.

The Panosonic is still a great TV and give it an 8 for quality on SD and HD

The Vizio is new and so far I love it. Quality of picture is a 10 for hd and 9 for SD

The Gateway computer monitor also is used as an extra TV and the quality for SD is a solid 7. The HD (can only connect via component computer is DVI) has some ghosting problems during fast action would give it a 5.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

Chandur could you make those pics a little bigger please, I can't see anything.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

n2deep2bn said:


> I have the best HDTV of all here.
> 
> Panasonic 42px60u


Matter of Opinion! The best HDTV is the one you get for free 

Since both of mine were free and brand new when I got them, guess that means I have the best :lol:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

fluffy - I'll be sending the MN state police (or Strejek) over to check on your 5-finger discount!! 

How exactly you can walk out of a store with a 73" Mits is beyond me!! :lol:

Chris


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

BudShark said:


> fluffy - I'll be sending the MN state police (or Strejek) over to check on your 5-finger discount!!
> 
> How exactly you can walk out of a store with a 73" Mits is beyond me!! :lol:
> 
> Chris


Live in the middle of no where and need service! :lol:

I owned a 60" TV (non-HD) since 2000, Sony called in late 2003 and said they needed to send someone out in order to resolve a recall issue. There was no Sony Authorized repair person so they decided to give me a new TV, a 70" HDTV. 
This past spring, I called Sony again about a deformed lamp door on the 70" which was giving me fits. Anyway, Sony Extended Warranty (Service Port) decided again to exchange out the TV for a 73 inch Mitsubishi rather then send me a $4.40 lamp door (which I have since bought 10 of).

Who ever said Extended Warranties don't pay


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

ARKDTVfan said:


> Chandur could you make those pics a little bigger please, I can't see anything.


Assuming you were talking to me (although that's not my username - Chandur):

Sure, that can be arranged. Let me get to work right away on that....


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Live in the middle of no where and need service! :lol:
> 
> I owned a 60" TV (non-HD) since 2000, Sony called in late 2003 and said they needed to send someone out in order to resolve a recall issue. There was no Sony Authorized repair person so they decided to give me a new TV, a 70" HDTV.
> This past spring, I called Sony again about a deformed lamp door on the 70" which was giving me fits. Anyway, Sony Extended Warranty (Service Port) decided again to exchange out the TV for a 73 inch Mitsubishi rather then send me a $4.40 lamp door (which I have since bought 10 of).
> ...


So Sony sent you a Mitsu Tv instead of just fixing the door, all because you live to far to service??? I need to move out to the boonies then! Why not another Sony, do they not even believe in their own product:lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

NickD said:


> So Sony sent you a Mitsu Tv instead of just fixing the door, all because you live to far to service??? I need to move out to the boonies then! Why not another Sony, do they not even believe in their own product:lol:


Actually it was Sony's Extended Service Supplier (Service Port) who was responsible for the switch. I was told the reason they were changing brands was due to the fact their supplier did not have anything larger than a 55" Sony on hand and that would not meet the equal or better requirement.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...see my signature for my choice of TV. I acknowledge that the Sony and Samsung are better objectively but the price vs. performance on the Philips seemed just right.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just added my 2nd HDTV ... 

A 26" Sony Bravia KDL-26S3000. 720p (1366 x 768) with QAM tuner and 2 HDMI and 2 sets of component inputs. Awesome picture quality, and perfect for the bedroom, especially since it's the first TV in this size class that I've seen that has an option to turn OFF the picture! Perfect for listening to XM or music via Media Share...


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I just added my 2nd HDTV ...
> 
> A 26" Sony Bravia KDL-26S3000. 720p (1366 x 768) with QAM tuner and 2 HDMI and 2 sets of component inputs. Awesome picture quality, and perfect for the bedroom, especially since it's the first TV in this size class that I've seen that has an option to turn OFF the picture! Perfect for listening to XM or music via Media Share...


Really! You can actually turn off the picture and still have sound? That is a cool feature!


----------



## Louisville Slugger (Mar 11, 2007)

:grin:

•	DirecTV H20-100
•	*Sharp Aquos LC-37GP1U*
•	Onkyo 7.1 Channel Home Theater System (HT-SR800)
•	Dell 20.1" 2001FP
•	Dell 20.1" E207WFP
•	Dell E1705 Laptop
•	300' of 14 AWG Gauge speaker wire [from MonoPrice]


----------



## Amon37 (Mar 5, 2007)

Sony KDS50-A2000 
50" 1080p SXRD 

10/10 best RPTV out there


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Chandu said:


> Assuming you were talking to me (although that's not my username - Chandur):
> 
> Sure, that can be arranged. Let me get to work right away on that....


That appears to be some kind of sport on your screen. What sport is that anyway?


----------



## bjc1981 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mitsubishi HD1000u - 720p Front Projector - Throwing 102" screen.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Richard King said:


> That appears to be some kind of sport on your screen. What sport is that anyway?


Well, the screen and sport are actually in plural, so specifically which one are you asking about? :grin: :lol:


----------



## kokopup (Aug 24, 2007)

Sanyo plv-z5 720p Front projector 100" DIY screen
Pioneer DV 490V Upscaling DVD player Plays all regions ( like europe or china) all formats like Pal 575p upscaled. DVD'2 from china are cheap & 575p.
Direct TV hr20

Built home theater in 16x20 basement room.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

61" Samsung 1080p DLP. After the set was properly calibrated the HD pic is absolutely beautiful. SD is ok.


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a sony kdl-40S2010, tv just fine but only have 1 hdmi jack,but thats not too bad, I ordered a switcher 2x1 manual-push button type and two 3' hdmi gold played cables at $3.91 each, switcher $18.58 + $7.50 s/h=$33.80, and they work perfect! There is no way monster could be any better, order from "monoprice.com" you can get anything you would want at a fraction of monsters price. I have sony str-dg800 receiver, a sony DVP-NS77H/B dvd player: I have been with directv for 12 yrs. with H20-100 receiver which is still full of bugs, I didn't know directv was as money hungry untill I ordered hd, the receiver has r/f builted in it but the remote has I/r, so you have to buy a r/f/ remote, they slip your local channels in what ever package you get so you can't drop them, they have all kind of little tricks, so you had better watch out. Jerry


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

1999 - Spring 2007 Hitachi 61SWX01B - 61" Rear Projector
I loved this set - it did a great job, and the Hitachi's were effectively the reference standard for RP during most of those years. The "red gun" went way wack-o out of alignment - and fixing it would have been a long wait, more trouble than it was worth, and very expensive. RIP  

Replaced with a Sony KDS60-A2000 Wega SXRD 60" LCD/RP. This set blew me away when compared to the Hitachi - 8 years of technology advancements make an incredible difference.


----------

